# Blogspot Trojan and how to get rid of it



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

The owner of one of the blog hops that I link to wrote to me yesterday to tell me that her anti-virus software detected a trojan in my post and so she deleted it. 

Now I am trying to figure out how to find this virus in my blog and get rid of it. I haven't found a way to contact Google to check with them and I haven't found anything in their help section about how to deal with this.

I did run my antivirus software on my computer at home and it came up with no virus detected on any of my files. So if there really is a virus, it has to be on my blog and apparently hasn't infected my computer.

Has anyone else ever dealt with this issue? How did you get rid of the virus?

Thanks!


----------



## ablesolutions (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had similar "you have a virus, click here to get rid of it" messages. They have all turned out to be viruses. A few were so aggressive, they infected my machine even with top name antivirus software protection. I had to wipe my hard drive, reinstall the operating system, and get better than top brand antivirus software (called fix it utilities). After two years, no more viruses. So far, so good.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

No, I can't say I ever had that problem before. I went to your blogs and my anti-virus software did not alert me to any problems.


----------

